# canned soup and BPA



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://eartheasy.com/blog/2011/11/bpa-levels-spike-with-canned-soup/



> Surprising results from a recent study at the Harvard School of Public Health have shown that volunteers who consumed one serving of canned soup a day for five days had a more than 1,200 percent increase in urinary BPA (Bisphenol A) over people who consumed fresh soup for the same period. The authors say their study is one of the few to measure human BPA levels after consuming canned products.
> 
> Study authors Jenny Carwile and Karin Michels divided test subjects into two groups and gave each group member a 12oz serving of vegetarian soup every day for five days. One group was given canned soup and the other was given fresh vegetarian soup. After a two-day "washout period," the groups switched soups and repeated the test. The researchers found that urine samples collected from the canned soup group spiked 1,221 percent over BPA levels over samples collected from the fresh soup group.


http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/306/20/2218.2.extract

anybody have a JAMA password? :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://eartheasy.com/blog/2010/01/f...tes-health-concerns-for-infants-and-children/



> The Food and Drug Administration has *reversed* its position on the safety of Bisphenol A, a chemical found in plastic bottles, canned good liners, food containers and thousands of consumer goods, saying it now has concerns about health risks associated with the use of BPA.
> 
> This contrasts markedly with the FDA's 2008 assessment that declared BPA use safe in consumer products, including for infants and children. It also aligns FDA's views with those of the National Toxicology Program and National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences. But it sheds little light, for now, on how dangerous the chemical might be in the small amounts that leach out and are imbibed by infants and older people - or how rigorously it should be regulated.


"oh shit, there goes the planet" 
Spaceballs


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That kinda crap is why my garden is up over 1/2 and acre and why I have over 1000 jars to can my own food in. 

The next thing you know the FDA will be telling you that Aspartame causes brain tumors .........UH, wait a minute.....


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> http://eartheasy.com/blog/2010/01/f...tes-health-concerns-for-infants-and-children/


Interesting link. Thanks.

"...The FDA had long maintained that BPA is safe, relying largely on two studies _funded by the chemical industry_. ...it _ignored_ more than *100* published studies by government scientists and university laboratories that raised health concerns about BPA."

At a business meeting in Austin, Texas in 2007 some hippie web designers in attendance criticized the plastic Nalgene water bottle I had just purchased from REI because it was not BPA-Free like theirs.

I said "**'off Hippie". I should have listened to them. My sex life would have been better.

This was before I found out the U.S. government is run by military corporations set up in the 1950's by Martin Bormann.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

Well dang....now I have to revamp the food storage I have, thinking I was getting it right!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Fiona said:


> Well dang....now I have to revamp the food storage I have, thinking I was getting it right!


I'm still keeping mine due to prioritizing, but I'll be looking for alternatives when they become available.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Davarm said:


> That kinda crap is why my garden is up over 1/2 and acre and why I have over 1000 jars to can my own food in.
> 
> The next thing you know the FDA will be telling you that Aspartame causes brain tumors .........UH, wait a minute.....


if you have pku disease then you have to watch how much protein you get. this is a genetic problem that you are born with. look on the aspartame lable and it will tell you that people with pku should not use it. I would not use aspartame while I was pg due to that fact. a friend had a child born with that disease, they have to watch every drop of food that goes in his mouth or he could end up brain damaged.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> if you have pku disease then you have to watch how much protein you get. this is a genetic problem that you are born with. look on the aspartame lable and it will tell you that people with pku should not use it. I would not use aspartame while I was pg due to that fact. a friend had a child born with that disease, they have to watch every drop of food that goes in his mouth or he could end up brain damaged.


I have never heard of PKU disease, will have to spend some google time on it. One of my daughters did a college research paper on aspartame and after proof reading it, decided that it was probably not a good idea to handle it, much less eat it.

If you really want an eye opener, check into "High Fructose Corn Syrup", my youngest daughter did a college research paper on that one.


----------



## jehowe (Aug 10, 2010)

I love those microwavable 'cook-in-the-bag' frozen veggies, but am sure we are going to see some studies questioning their safety. I try not to buy them, but I occasionally get weak (read lazy).....

There seems to be a growing number of boxed soups in stores now. IDK if this is a direct response to BPA in cans, and also don't know what those boxes are made from/lined with, so it may or may not be a 'safe' alternative. I'd also think shelf life would probably be shorter when compared with cans.

The 'safest' method is probably buying or making your own dry soup mixes and jaring them until needed. You trade away convenience, but would gain a safer and longer lasting product.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.bio.davidson.edu/Courses/Molbio/MolStudents/spring2003/Causey/MFP.html

PKU is short for "phenylketonuria". People with PKU can't process one of the amino acids found in many foods, due to faulty production of the PAH (phenylalanine hydroxylase) enzyme used to create tyrosine. The amino acid, called phenylalanine or "Phe" for short, builds up in the body.

Too much Phe is toxic to the brain and can cause many problems. In infants and children, if PKU is not treated, the resulting high Phe can cause severe mental retardation. Even if PKU is treated problems like brain changes, lower IQ, and behavior problems may still occur.

In adults and teens, high Phe can cause lower intelligence (IQ), poor focus, mood swings, being irritable, depression, slow reaction time, and other problems.

To protect the brain, people with PKU need to keep Phe levels low. Low Phe helps you think better. It helps you control moods. It helps you to be your best. Low Phe is good, and lower is better... until you get Phe into the normal range of 1-2 mg/L. Going lower than 1-2 mg/L can be unhealthy.

Since Phe is an *amino acid*, there is a lot of it in high-protein foods like meat and eggs. It is also in many other foods, like bread and pasta. People with PKU have to eat a diet low in Phe. They avoid high Phe foods, and limit how much they eat of foods with less Phe.

Phe-free formula and other supplements help people with PKU get the other amino acids they need to grow and be healthy. Some people can also take a medicine to help lower Phe (a BH4 supplement).

Phenylketonuria is completely treatable using dietary restriction. If a person who has PKU does not ingest phenylalanine, that person is unable to build up to dangerously high concentrations within his or her blood. For this reason, (almost) all newborns in developed countries are tested for PKU within a couple of weeks of birth, so that dietary restrictions can be imposed on people with PKU before permanent brain damage occurs. Automatic PKU testing began in the 60s in America, and spread to other developed nations in the early 70s.

Upon ingestion, aspartame breaks down into natural residual components, including aspartic acid, *phenylalanine*, methanol, and further breakdown products including a small amount of formaldehyde and formic acid!  Human studies show that the aforementioned components are excreted faster than they are formed after ingestion of aspartame. In fact, higher concentrations of methanol can be found in 'all natural' fruit juices than the amount produced from aspartame in consumed beverages.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Dang, jehowe, I haven't even thought about those microwave bags of veggies. (I.E., instant lunch.) You are probably right.

Unless they say BPA-free, the boxed soups are about the same as the cans. Anything with a mylar liner should be safe, too. And "organic" doesn't mean BPA-free.

I have to agree that make-your-own dried soups are probably best. The store-bought dried mixes have a worse mix of chemicals than the cans.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm stocking up food for the end of the world as we know it. I'm not the least concerned about BPA levels from eating canned soup.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm..... if the BPA is expelled in the urine...... isn't that GOOD? The body system is doing it's job getting rid of the product.

A better test would be to see how much is retained in the blood stream and/or body tissues.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just so ya all know.. the canning lids are lined with BPA.. but most BPA is absorbed by the food it if is "sitting" in it so to speak.. 
At least with my own canning it is only on the lid and the food is not touching it. 
The tattler lids are BPA free and I may have to start buying them up.
But canned goods here(in my pantry) are very, very, very limited. A few companies do make BPA free lined cans but they are very few and far in between.
I have been putting stuff in mason jars and glass jars for many years now and have invested in good stainless steel water bottles for the whole family.
My family all kinda just humored me and my "plastic" phobia and now that it has been coming out that we may be poisoning ourselves with plastic, I have seen many of them start buying glass and other safer storage containers.

I do not use my microwave for cooking any types of veggies and certainly not in those plastic baggies. There have been a few studies out there that say that it kills the enzymes that help you digest your food better. I tend not to use it much at all.. 
and if I recall the studies correctly BPA that stays in your system mimics hormones like estrogen and can be passed to our children thru the umbilical cord. Who knows how this may affect our children's children down the road... any one watch "children of men"? Not that far fetched when you start thinking about how they dick up foods with genetic modification and all the pesticides and other lovely fertilizers.. and on and on.. oh.. remember DDT.. and what it did to animals and people. :gaah:


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Every time I hear something like this, it reaffirms to me that growing and canning my own food supply puts more of the control in my hands of what my family eats. The more I know about what is put into our store-bought food, the less I want to eat it.


----------

